# Let's see some PIC's!! What's your hunting skiff look like?



## jarededwards (Jan 27, 2011)

Found some pics online... maybe you know this guy... its not me but its a good looking cast & blast rig to start this topic...  *Native SUV 14*


----------



## jarededwards (Jan 27, 2011)

No replies in over 90 hits? C'mon who hunts out of their skiff? Anyone have a duck blind on their little boat? Any good hunting color combo's out there?

If you built a skiff to pole for tails and hunt ducks out of, how would you set it up?

I'm thinking tan boat with flat tan cap sprayed with green and brown string paint. All the metal powder coated flat army green (poling platform a must of course... we hunt Redfish too where I'm from). Small side console with the middle having a removable gun/coffin box. And maybe some kind of attachments that you can attach a removable blind frame to? 

Come on duck hunters let's hear your opinion. What do you wish you had?


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

That pic above is Ron @ the skiff shop's boat. I'm redoing my old john right now into a cast & blast rig. Its super simple, huge front and rear decks, no electronics, Doe skin color with a little brown and black splatter and way to much horsepower.


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

Here's mine...motor is for sale! I'm switching to a 50 outboard

I planned on this boat being the ultimate cast and blast but the motor wasn't quite pushing it and I discovered you can only be great in one or average in both. Boat was generally too big to hunt from but made a great shuttle to the hunting grounds for wading areas. mud motor (23 hp gator tail) needs to be on a flat bottom boat to really get the power out of it and didn't push a v-hull right. We had an awesome little blind we'd set up between the poling platform and the casting deck but it was too conspicuous, I ended up killing most of my ducks from my trusty gheenoe/go devil combo, its lower profile. In the end, a flats boat cast-and-blast combo just ain't gonna do everything great. luckily i didn't do a s**t brown paint job like i planned so its gonna look great hauling ass down the ICW where I fish when I hang a tohatsu 50 on it.

Conclusion, a good fishing boat will be a marginal duck hunting rig and vice versa. I believe for around here, a serious big waters duck boat would be a flat bottom gator tail boat with a 35 hp surface drive gator tail with reverse, gun boxes, a nice front and rear deck and an extended hunt deck. and then build layouts or drag a gheenoe to hunt from when ducks get weary. this setup doesn't make for the ideal redfish stalking rig in mosquito lagoon though!

Take it from me, get two boats, and have each tailored to the specific needs it was intended for.


----------



## marcus (Mar 22, 2011)

not really a skiff i dont think but a jon boat and no one else is posting pictures so here is mine and could not find a  reply tab besides on my own posts so had to start a poll, please help me with that


----------



## marcus (Mar 22, 2011)

i made everything in the boat the deck is for bowfishing and kinda a storage to put stuff under i also have a gobee golight for night driving and i plan on getting a jackplate for running shallower i also now have a trolling motor on it but am struggling to find a way to mount it under the deck. i figured i would post a few more picture since no one else is posting any of there boat


----------



## marcus (Mar 22, 2011)

shot of the back


----------



## marcus (Mar 22, 2011)

finished front deck


----------



## robbycs (Feb 7, 2010)

Here's mine:


----------



## flydipper (Sep 29, 2009)

That is my idea of the perfect S. Florida hunting boat. What size and model is that mud-motor? Does the gheenoe handle it OK? I gotta get one for mine!!!!!!


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Some nice rigs for sure!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Here's my duck hunting Gheenoe Highsider with 8hp tohatsu.




























Here is the video....

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid171.photobucket.com/albums/u308/whitesnook/VIDEO0024.mp4


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Standard Gheenoe Highsider with center box cut out and bolt in front deck added. 5.5 HP Scavenger mud motor.


----------

